# Minnows near Jesse Jones Park or Humble?



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Anyone know where you can buy minnows either in Humble or near Jesse Jones Park?

Any information is appreciated.


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

Unfortunately the closest place I know is the marina across the bridge on Lake Houston off of fm1960. Hope this helps.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

or this info came from another site on 2-13-13


try OTs at 59 and Old Humble just inside the beltway, easy to get to right off the freeway, check their website for address also has coupon.


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

Bait Bucket 
21526 Interstate 45, Spring, TX
(281) 350-0223 ‎

Just a little north of 1960 on 45.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

X2 on ot's been there myself


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> X2 on ot's been there myself


 X3 on OT's


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

OT's, and ask him to limit the number per bag and add lots of oxygen so they will last all day in the shade.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I went to OT's on Old Humble Road yesterday morning and picked up 5-dozen for a trip up spring creek yesterday.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Minnows*

And?...............


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

BigBuck said:


> And?...............


We finished the day with one keeper.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

How much are minnows down yonder in Humble.
One quick stop near Beacon Bay is asking $2.69 a dozen.
I remember when I sold them 3 dozen for a dollar. But I am three days older than dirt with a good memory. LOL


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I buy mine at OT's. It is fun to talk to him except when you call the number and wake him up to get some minnows.sad_smiles. There have different sizes and you can buy them by the dozen or the pound.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought 5-dozen minnows at OT's and also bought the grandson some candy and spent $10.60


----------



## Pepper Farmer (Jan 29, 2013)

O.T.'s Bait and Tackle 
14330 Old Humble Road 
Humble TX 77396
281-441-2592
Google them for hours, etc. They are near the flashing yellow light by the fire station on Old Humble Road - not much to look at, but really good lively minnows and good folks.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the information guys. Bought 1 dozen at OT's (medium) for $1.95 (it looked like rain so I only bought a dozen).

Of course, after about 30 minutes of fishing it started pouring. Caught 1 nice 15 1/2 inch white bass. I had a bunch of bites of something eating the eyes off my minnows. No bites on the Red Eye Shad and Rooster Tail I was fishing at the same time.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Kevin70 said:


> Thanks for the information guys. Bought 1 dozen at OT's (medium) for $1.95 (it looked like rain so I only bought a dozen).
> 
> Of course, after about 30 minutes of fishing it started pouring. Caught 1 nice 15 1/2 inch white bass. I had a bunch of bites of something eating the eyes off my minnows. No bites on the Red Eye Shad and Rooster Tail I was fishing at the same time.


*Those little striped yellow bass are notorious for doing that!!! *


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Just to save somebody that comes across this thread the time it costed me, OTs is closed down.


----------

